# Eteindre seulement écran du MBP



## tadaa9 (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté un adaptateur minidisplay-port/HDMI, jusque là tout va bien.

Mais lorsque je sort sur mon écran externe, l'écran du mac book reste allumé ! Alors que moi, je veut l'éteindre.

Je suis aller voir sur différents sujets et les réponses sont :
- tu ferme le capot pour que le macbook se mette en veille, tu le réveille en tapant sur la touche espace d'un clavier externe branché dessus. Enfin tu le re ouvre pour la ventilation... C'est super compliqué comme solution... Surtout que moi, je veut continuer a utiliser le clavier et le trackpad du mac (donc je n'y branche pas de clavier externe).
 - la commande miracle : CTRL + MAJ + EJECT ; Alors c'est presque ça ! Sauf que la commande éteint en même temps mon écran externe...

Bref, comme vous le comprenez, je recherche une commande qui permet d'éteindre seulement l'écran du MBP.

Merci.


----------



## anneee (27 Novembre 2009)

et si tu baisses la luminosité à fond sur ton mbp?


----------



## plo0m (27 Novembre 2009)

1. Comme dit plus haut, tu appuies sur F1 jusqu'à ce que l'écran soit éteint.

2. Tu peux aussi régler dans préférences systemes onglet spaces/exposé, et tu peux assigner l'extinction de l'écran à un coin


----------



## gildas1 (27 Novembre 2009)

dans la meme configuration que toi, comme il a ete indiqué je baisse la luminosité au maximum


----------



## tadaa9 (27 Novembre 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos solutions.

Toutefois, cela ne résout pas complètement mon problème (du moins pas de manière optimum).
- Pour l'histoire de baisser la luminosité de l'écran, sa fonctionne en effet, mais ce n'est pas très agréable... mais pour le moment, je vais m'en contenter !
- Pour l'histoire du pointeur de souris dans un coin, c'était une bonne idée mais chez moi, ça coupe aussi l'écran externe ! En fait : ça donne le même résultat que avec la combinaison des touches : CTRL + MAJ + Eject.

Plo0m : est-ce que chez toi, cela ne coupe que l'écran du macbook ou ça coupe aussi l'écran externe ?

A tous : peut-être existe t'il un petit programme qui effectue la fonction qui a lieu lorsque l'on arrive au minimum de la luminosité (qui a pour conséquence chez moi de bien éteindre l'écran du macbook).

Merci, vous m'avez déjà bien aidé.


----------



## plo0m (27 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas d'écran externe 

Mais je ne capte pas, ça marche non quand tu baisses la lumino au minimum? Tu voudrais qu'un pg fasse quoi?


----------



## tadaa9 (27 Novembre 2009)

Oui : en baissant la luminosité, ça fonctionne. Mais j'aimerais bien avoir le résultat instantané ! Ainsi, cela m'éviterai de toucher à la luminosité de mon écran.

Je vais poursuivre mes recherches, et si je trouve, je reviendrais pour vous dire car je pense pas que je sois le seul intéressé !


----------



## dam100 (29 Novembre 2009)

-message supprimé-


----------



## yenda1 (4 Décembre 2009)

Moi aussi une réponse m'interesserait, d'autant plus que baisser la luminosité n'est pas une solution, car l'écran est toujours allumé (testez : mettez une lampe derrière la pomme vous verrez que l'écran affiche toujours seulement on ne le vois pas).


----------



## gildas1 (4 Décembre 2009)

la seule solution est alors de fermer le MBP là tu es sur que l'ecran est eteint


----------



## N3ox (8 Décembre 2009)

Il me semble qu'une fois que l'écran du portable a été mis en veille via fermeture du capot, et que l'écran externe est actif, tu peux rouvrir le portable sans que l'écran ne se rallume...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Décembre 2009)

exact

et c'est même conseillé, pour refroidissement optimal


----------



## GuISm0 (9 Décembre 2009)

Et pour fermer le mac sans le mettre en veille, on fait comment ?


----------



## anneee (9 Décembre 2009)

GuISm0 a dit:


> Et pour fermer le mac sans le mettre en veille, on fait comment ?



quel intérêt?


----------



## Poleri (9 Décembre 2009)

GuISm0 a dit:


> Et pour fermer le mac sans le mettre en veille, on fait comment ?



Il existe un petit logiciel gratuit que je n'ai plus sous la main, mais je vais effectuer une petite recherche pour le trouver et j'éditerais mon message.



			
				anneee a dit:
			
		

> quel intérêt?



Moi j'y trouvais un intérêt par exemple en cours quand je devais changer de salle, ça me permettait de transporter mon Mbp dans sa pochette pendant quelques minutes sans pour autant couper mes téléchargements etc...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2009)

transporter un ordi en fonction, y'en a qui aiment prendre des risques  .... pas étonnant que cette "fonction" n'existe pas nativement ...

'fin ce n'est que mon avis

maintenant, c'est vous qui voyez comme on dit...


----------



## GuISm0 (9 Décembre 2009)

anneee a dit:


> quel intérêt?



> Télécharger (distrib unix uniquement:rateau pdt qu'il soit fermé ! ca marche aussi avec graver !

-Exemple entre 2 cours, tu changes de salle, et t'as commencé à faire quelque chose (faut 35-40min pour en graver 1 SEUL DVD DL)

---------- Post added at 14h00 ---------- Previous post was at 13h56 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> transporter un ordi en fonction, y'en a qui aiment prendre des risques  .... pas étonnant que cette "fonction" n'existe pas nativement ...
> 
> 'fin ce n'est que mon avis
> 
> maintenant, c'est vous qui voyez comme on dit...




En meme temps, on dit çà pour pas dire autre chose !

Exemple: Laisser le mac faire du traitement d'image pdt la nuit et le laisser dans un coin !


----------



## Poleri (9 Décembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> transporter un ordi en fonction, y'en a qui aiment prendre des risques  .... pas étonnant que cette "fonction" n'existe pas nativement ...
> 
> 'fin ce n'est que mon avis
> 
> maintenant, c'est vous qui voyez comme on dit...



Merci, c'est celui-là que je cherchais justement!

Mais par contre, je ne vois pas ou est le danger de transporter son mbp quelques instants en activités, rangé fermé, bien rangé dans sa pochette pendant un cours instant?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2009)

GuISm0 a dit:


> Exemple: Laisser le mac faire du traitement d'image pdt la nuit et le laisser dans un coin !



et qu'est ce qui t'empêche de laisser l'écran ouvert, mais éteint ? 



Poleri a dit:


> Merci, c'est celui-là que je cherchais justement!



de rien 



Poleri a dit:


> Mais par contre, je ne vois pas ou est le danger de transporter son mbp quelques instants en activités, rangé fermé, bien rangé dans sa pochette pendant un cours instant?



primo: donne un coup à un disque dur chaud ET en train de tourner, juste pour rire, et on en reparlera 

deuzio: le système "anti choc" qui permet de parquer les têtes de lecture du DD, c'est bien joli, mais s'il se met en route durant un travail (encodage) je doute que cela se termine bien

et au risque de me répéter, la ventilation (le refroidissement) envoie de l'air par le clavier et/ou les grilles des HP ! 
Occulter cette ventilation est une mauvaise chose ET pour le refroidissement ET pour l'écran !


----------



## GuISm0 (9 Décembre 2009)

okay, je l'avais pas vu sous cet angle ..surtout pour le dernier point !  Mais ya pas quand même un soft ...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2009)

GuISm0 a dit:


> Mais ya pas quand même un soft ...



pardon ?


----------



## GuISm0 (9 Décembre 2009)

Une application si tu préfères ....

@Poleri : Je fais appel à toi !!


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2009)

GuISm0 a dit:


> Une application si tu préfères ....
> 
> @Poleri : Je fais appel à toi !!



non, merci, je sais ce qu'est un soft, pas besoin de  ....ce que je préfère c'est une phrase ayant un sens ...

c'est une question ? devons nous comprendre: " existe t'il un soft ? "

si oui, le lien vers l'appli a été donné plus haut (les phrases/mots en bleus gras sont des liens cliquables)


----------



## GuISm0 (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci, je l'avais pas vu


----------



## Poleri (11 Décembre 2009)

GuISm0 a dit:


> Une application si tu préfères ....
> 
> @Poleri : Je fais appel à toi !!



Arlequin m'a devancé en postant le lien avant moi sur le sujet


----------

